# Waddaman's Brute



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

This thread is going to be all about my brute, my mods ive done too it, some info on the mods and for any questions someone might need to ask. Im constantly modifying and making it better so this will be updated often. 

2007 750 Black Brute Force, with a DSC 840 stg 1 BBK. 

*Mods:*

*Engine:* Build pics and info here: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/23-kawasaki/15186-engine-pics-vids.html - BBK put in at 3000kms/325 hrs, Christmas 2011/2012
90mm bore
11.5 comp JE Pistons
TRP/Fundy #6 cams
ARP Head Studs
Cometic Gaskets
Kibblewhite Dual Valve Springs
Kibblewhite Valve Seals 
2012 Starter Gear, Info here: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/23-kawasaki/17050-2012-starter-gear.html


*"Bolt On" Performance Upgrades:*
Muzzy Super Pro duals (Polished), (Shortened 5" Turn down Tips Removed)
Dynatek Cdi (Regular)
Dynojet Jetkit slide drilled and main jets. Stock needles and shims, Tuned with Innovate MTX-L Wideband Air Fuel Meter
Uni Air Filter protected by Bel-air Oil.
#59011-0019 Belt (Best kawie belt)
VForcejohn Stage 3 w/Spidermod - KEBC Bearing Removed VFJ #2 Primary, #2 Secondary


*Protection/Looks:*
Full Aluminum Products Skid Plates
Highlifter Polished aluminum Front Bumper
Dirty South Customs billet shift Knob
Cobra "Extreme" Rear Axles, Rhino Front Axles. Rhino axle Pics here: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/96-super-atv/12732-rhino-axles-2.html Cobra Axle pics here: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/47-general-tech-audio-info/18527-cobra-axles-6.html 
ASR Pro XS Tie Rods with Dust Boots
MIMB + Custom 2 - 2" snorkels, Build here: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/23-kawasaki/15981-2x-2-snorkels-rad-relocates.html
Custom Rad Relocate, Build here: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/23-kawasaki/12101-rad-relocate-advice-2.html
Overide (not fully manual) Fan Switch
Water Temp Guage
YFZ Catch Can
Powermadd Hand guards
Warn 2500 ci Winch with brand new Warn steel Cable
Moose Hand and Thumb Warmers
Sintered Metal break pads
Custom Cut Plastics
Custom Polished Stainless Brute "Eyebrows"
KFX clutch Cover and KEBC delete

*Mud:*
2" Old Style Highlifter bracket Lift
1" Custom Stainless Steel Spring Spacers - All shocks/springs repained at 3300kms. Pics here: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/23-kawasaki/17901-rear-suspension-rebuild.html#post228283
31" S/W Outlaws on Sti HD3s - chrome center caps and valve stems
1.5" Highlifter wheel spacers
Kujo Front Upper A-arm Bushings
ASR Rear Independent Suspension rebuild kits on both sides, New All Balls Rear Wheel Bearings, all A-arms repainted at 3300kms. Info here: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/23-kawasaki/17901-rear-suspension-rebuild.html#post228283

Most Current Pics:


















































*The History:*

Bought Second hand in 2010 for 5k Cad. 

Bought it with 2000kms on it, 30" Mudlites on 08 brute rims, 2" Lift and a moose module.

Only have pics of after I installed MIMB snorkels (First Mod)


























And then the mods got increasingly out of control, until today where I am still modding it.

See Youtube Channel and Photobucket account below for progression through the years.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

*Media:*

My Youtube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/MrWaddaman?feature=mhee

My Photobucket: http://s1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb335/Waddaman/


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Lookin good :rockn:


----------



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice Brute!


----------



## BumpStix (Apr 1, 2011)

very nice.. can i ask why you went from moose to Dynatek Cdi?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

dynatek has a bit more spark timing advance, making it a lot better for my high comp pistons. Not to mention the dynatek has a lot of other good stuff like getting rid of reverse over ride and limp mode. It's just worth it to spend a little bit more to get the dynatek.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

:rockn:VERY VERY NICE:rockn:


----------



## BumpStix (Apr 1, 2011)

oh ok thanks man... guess ima sale my moose and get a dyna


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Or you can add a 6* timing key and keep the moose - 30 bucks compared to 150 or so . Downside is the limp mode and reverse over ride will still be there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Is the timing key hard to install and do u have to do anything else to it when u ad timing key to a stock bike


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah but for the timing key you need to drain all your fluid take the engine side cover off, get a flywheel puller to pull the flywheel to get at the key. + you will need new oil, coolant, cover gasket, water pump gasket. And Ive read people having probs with the key breaking... weigh the labor and parts $ to $ dyna is better.


----------



## BumpStix (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks for the info.... but Waddaman has a good point


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Gonna throw something in here. I replace my rear wheel bearings when I did my "rear suspension rebuild" about 2 months ago. I drove it maybe 5 times since then, and these all balls wheel bearings are the worst ive ever had. After about 5-6 rides now they are so warn that I can't even drive it until I replace them. Just a warning.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

^^ Wow that's the first negative thing I've heard from all balls products. Good to know tho.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

Agreed on the All balls statement. I went to 8205-2rs x2 skf bearings in the rear with a 12mm spacer. I will see how they last in comparison.


----------



## 1babrute (Jan 9, 2012)

Trade you brutes!!


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

how's the reliability on that 840?? i'm debating on a 840 kit over winter. with my 31's i dont quite feel like i have the power i want in the 'skeg. burnt my belt a couple times today in the thick muskeg, so i'll be ordering a yellow secondary to replace my red.. but i REALLY want a 840/880 bbk lol


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Engine works great, axles? not so much.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

lol yeah? hmm im still running stock axles.. maybe ill slowly add axles then a bbk llol


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thought id bump this up with some videos ive done with the go pro over the last few months. Also updated my mods put some new pics up. Enjoy!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Need some opinions on things. Im thinking im going to cut my plastics to make the brute look a little more sporty (annndddd make some room for the 31s) I taped off one side to show approximately what it will look like.

Also going to make some brute "eyebrows" but im not sure what to make them out of yet.. do you guys think polished aluminum stainless or just black/bedlined?

and last but not least. The drone from these muzzy super pro's and the amount of water they hold is ridiculous. I want them to be a little bit more "blatty" so im going to shorten them as well as customize the tips or possibly take the bent tips off the end. How much should I shorten them?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

^^^^


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

You have a severe brute mod sickness young man. I'm waiting for you to add a catvos 6in lift and an up coming VFJ turbo kit. How are those cams holding up?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Theres a vfj turbo coming out... oh no... LOL

Cams are fine so far. Haven't really checked them but there not knocking around in there which was an obvious give away so.

The big lift will never happen for me.. I want to add HL springs but that will be it. I do way to much trail riding.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

Not related but I seem in another post of youres that u got a renny also how does it compare to that 840?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

800 has no chance. Raced a 1000 xxc with muzzy duals and muzzy digitune and smoked it as well.. depends on tires and driver weight but equal settings there's no unmodified bike that can beat the 840 brute. Don't wanna sound cocky but 840 is pretty **** strong.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

Aight cool just wanted to know when I do my rebuild I wanted a lil more pep I found a 1026 bbk stroker kit but its like 3500 and I figured it may be a lil impractical for my riding lol


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

New pics up of custom cut plastics new eyebrows i made and shortened muzzys. Also a few more vids!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

No pics ?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

There on the first poat of this thread...

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

oh man yea that looks good!! cuts look clean!!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Dang that looks good!


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey waddaman, kind of off topic, but i just recently put a 840 kit in my 2007 brute force. Was wondering if you can give me a starting point on jet size,also what size snorkels are you running?


----------



## Tweek (Aug 5, 2013)

I love the look of the cut plastics, what did you use to cut them. Dremel?


----------



## StevenWolke (Nov 18, 2013)

Dude I am in love with your brute! How did you do those eye brows and what kit did you buy for the red bulbs? It looks so mean with those lights on.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Just a hack saw and file to cut the plastics.

Eyebrows I made them out if some 1/16" stainless. Again just with hack saw file and some stainless polish.

The headlights werent bulbs they were led strips up underneath the eyebrows. I got them from the whoolieshop a sponsor on here.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

Got a question when you cut the plastics did you relocate the bolts where the floorboard meets the actual atv plastic? just trying to get an idea on what you did or did you leave them in the stock locations?


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

also did you make that bumoer or?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yea. I put 1 screw on each headlight cover going to the plastic to replace what was cut off. And 2 for each floor board as well.. more or less just moving the screw points back because where they were was cut away.

Bumper is from Highlifter.


----------

